# Anyone doing a renovation in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If they are, I've got a few internal doors & frames (2' 3" not 2' 6") they can have if they need them..... The bad news is I can't deliver. 

If no-one wants them, I'll saw them up for firewood.


----------



## KYB (Oct 12, 2012)

*Doors and frames*

Hello travelling man, do you still have some doors and their frames available. If you're in Noderihno Im very close to you .
Kathy


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Kathy

I do.... if you call me tomorrow on 919066816 we can arrange for you to come & collect them if you want them.

I'll be around tomorrow but am going away on Sunday for a few days.


----------

